# Anyone know where this goes?



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone know where this piece goes it's about 6"x7", there a pair of them. I bought my 64 goat as a project in this was in one of the boxes?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like a window travel stop from inside the door to me.


----------



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check to see if it will fit somewhere in the door, I do still have the doors apart with no glass so that's good!


----------



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)

*1964 window part?*










I found this pic doesn't look it shows that part either.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Those are the glass channel guides for the door glass on hardtops and convertibles. It bolts to the bottom of the window at the rear. When the glass is rolled all the way up these pieces keep the glass supported inside the rear track.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Here's a picture of it installed.


----------



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)

Sweet that's exactly what I needed!


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Glad to help


----------

